# Port Aransas 10 hr private charter spots avail June 26th



## tkaquatex (Jun 15, 2005)

Come join us in Port Aransas for our annual Family Fish Roundup private deep sea charter. Limiting spots to 25 to insure maximum room and enjoyment. This is a 10 hr trip targeting snapper. ling, grouper and kings. aboard the 65ft New Pelican at Deep Sea Headquarters. This charter is family friendly so bring the kids. Call 210 414 9431 for details.


----------

